# Can you sweeten your wine with a fruit juice?



## amyturner81 (Oct 24, 2011)

I apologize ahead of time (this is my first batch) if this has been asked before and/or is a dumb question...

I have a batch of blackberry wine that has been fermented and and stabilized, but its pretty bitter and "simple syrup" isn't helping. However, I added some grape juice to a glass of the wine and it was tasty. Can I use grape juice to sweeten my wine before bottling or is this a bad idea?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes you can but best if it's 100% juice and not mostly sugar. Add sorbate (1/2 teaspoon per gallon). Blend well in your carboy and let it rest a few weeks to ensure fermentation doesn't start.


----------



## J-Gee (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.Once you sweeten this batch to your liking,I think you will be hooked on wine making.


----------



## greyday (Oct 25, 2011)

Just as a tip, I usually boil down juice to a 1/3 concentrate (takes 15-20 minutes on the stove, medium heat). Just helps prevent diluting the alcohol; all the flavor, 2/3 less water!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 25, 2011)

Amy, Where are you in the process? What was the initial SG, what was the final SG, what is the current SG, how much simple syrup have you added and have you added either Potassium Metabisulfite or Potassium Sorbate?

As Steve said, you need to add Potassium Sorbate before adding the juice but be aware that once you do this, the yeast will no longer be able to convert sugar to alcohol and the wine may be too sweet. Do bench testing with a small amount and get the ratio of wine to juice that pleases you. Also, I would recommend "no sugar added 100% juice" to avoid making the wine too sweet. You can always sweeten the wine later, but lessening the sweetness is a real job. I write from experience!

And, of course, welcome to another Ohioan!


----------



## MrWino (Dec 5, 2011)

I sometimes use concord wine to sweeten dry reds. It adds a nice grapey flavor to it. Start with a few ounces per fifth and increase it to your desired level.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorbate does not prevent yeast from fermenting!!!! it prevents yeast from reproducing. Adding sorbate will not stop living yeast at all


----------

